# What is this?! Possible HITH?



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

March 4th









March 15th









I just noticed, this thing looks like it's getting worse. I don't know what it is. The first time i took a picture...it looked like a piercing, like a pore, or a hole or something. i know fish don't have holes over there. it looked wierd, so i took a picture of it. the second picture is from today. it looks like a line now. it doesn't look like it a worm or anything. maybe it scraped it? on a rock? maybe from a fight? what do you guys/girls think?! it's bugging the hell outta me!  this was the same fish that had popeye a few weeks ago. probably when that first picture was taken (around that time) i kept on doing daily water changes and haven't seen it since.

a few days ago...the water readings from 3/12 were
NH3/NH4 ->0
NO2 ->0
NO3 ->20
PH 7.5
KH 9

been dropping some prime in there since 3/12 and still doing water changes since.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

it doesn't seem like it's affecting the fish. appetite's good....swims and interacts with everyone.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard of "hole in head" before, but I don't know if this is it or not or why it would be caused.


----------

